# soapmaking photos



## Genevieve M. (Nov 14, 2006)

http://dancingdogdairy.blogspot.com/2011/07/when-your-soap-gives-you-lemons-make.html

I thought some people might be interested in pictures and descriptions of rebatching.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your process and pictures.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I've not heard of adding charcoal--what does it add to the soap?


----------



## Genevieve M. (Nov 14, 2006)

I added the activated charcoal for coloring, but I believe it also helps to hold the scent in soap.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Genevieve M. said:


> I added the activated charcoal for coloring, but I believe it also helps to hold the scent in soap.


IME the charcoal eats the fragrance. Think about it. Charcoal is used as a deodorizer in refrigerators. It absorbs scent.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

lathermaker said:


> IME the charcoal eats the fragrance. Think about it. Charcoal is used as a deodorizer in refrigerators. It absorbs scent.


Agree (+1)


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

It looks like something I would like to have with a cup of coffee


----------

